# VAC Minister hangs AFG ramp ceremony painting in Hill office



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2012)

Minister of Veterans Affairs Steven Blaney and Corporal Joel Green pose in front of the Corporal's painting entitled Slow March; the painting was selected to be featured in the Minister's Parliament Hill office. 
*Minister Steven Blaney Chooses Powerful Portrait Depicting Afghanistan Ramp Ceremony*


> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, today announced he has selected a heart-wrenching painting by Corporal Joel Green to hang in his office on Parliament Hill. The Minister invited Cpl. Green to witness the installation this morning of the artist’s powerful ramp ceremony portrait.
> 
> Entitled Slow March, the painting features four members of the Canadian Armed Forces carrying the casket of a fallen signal operator from Cpl. Green’s unit, during a ramp ceremony in Afghanistan in 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2012)

Just what I have been waiting for. In some VAC offices, all you see for art is WW II era art....

I do appreciate what our forefathers did in Europe and Korea, but the message sent is powerful. In essence, it says VAC is comfortable only with "traditional" veterans and are unwilling/unable to deal with the "Modern" vet. 

Good move on VAC's part. 

Thank you!


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Apr 2012)

Yes, I agree.  Shame it could not be displayed where all on the Hill would have a reminder of whom ultimately pays for some of their actions.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2012)

Maybe this signals a new era for VAC, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Tank Troll (24 Apr 2012)

Well said on both post Jim


----------



## TN2IC (25 Apr 2012)

Well said Jim. All we can do is watch and wait.

Take Care,
Regards,
TN


----------



## Danjanou (25 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree.  Shame it could not be displayed where all on the Hill would have a reminder of whom ultimately pays for some of their actions.



It's a start, maybe we'll now see more displayed in other VAC offices as the precedent has been set. besides the good Cpl appears to be a very talented artist and I'm sure will have other similar works available. I'd be hounoured to have aprint of that painitn displayed prominently in my Legion Branch.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2012)

Can we have another one with a pile of smouldering enemy dead and a smiling infantry guy sitting on top giving the thumbs up?  ;D


----------

